# Eleaf Pico Squeeze 2



## Petrus (28/6/18)

Any vendors bringing in and when? It looks like a promising squonker.

Thanks.


----------



## BumbleBee (28/6/18)

Have a look here @Petrus 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/eleaf-pico-squeeze-2.t51121/


----------

